

Wait, did Google copy my startup's logo?  - venetiglio
http://venetiglio.tumblr.com/post/89967449684/wait-are-we-so-good-that-google-had-to-steal-our

======
nostrademons
I don't think so. Differences:

1\. Google's logo is a heart rather than an oval.

2\. The shades of colors are quite different - Google has purple and saturated
shades of orange rather than various shades of yellow/orange.

3\. The angles are different - Google is straight-on while yours is oblique.

I could just as easily argue that your logo copies the flip-books I made out
of yellow sticky notes in elementary school. Same colors, same fold-out
movement, same angle as a flip-book on the table.

It's natural to see similarities, but that doesn't mean someone copied you
unless the logos are basically identical. There are only a limited number of
design choices that actually work out well, and when you consider the millions
of logos out there, it's basically a given that a highly-publicized new
product will be similar to _something_.

~~~
kitwalker12
yes. this. in this case it would seem "There Is Nothing New Under The Sun"

------
fyobidniss
No. The global tech authority did not copy a Latin Instagram-for-fashion
company's design for their health related mobile app. How did this make it to
the HN front page? This is garbage.

